# Recommended Agencies - Full Time Maid



## soonerindubai

Hi, 
Any recommended agencies? Please advise.

We are looking for a Phillipino or Indonesian Live in or live out maid.

mobile: 050-850-4318


----------



## sgilli3

Read the sticky" Everything you need to know about moving to Dubai"
There is a list of agencies mentioned, that you could try.

Most have maids which you can hire on an hourly basis ( about 35 dhs an hour), or you can sponsor a full time maid.( either going through an agency or finding someone yourself)


----------



## soonerindubai

Thanks. But the agencies in "stick Post" are for hourly cleaning srvcs. Any agency that can help find us a full time maid and help with the visa process?

Or does anyone know of a Full Time Live in/Live out maid that is looking for a job?

thanks


----------



## bigdave

my maid has a friend that is looking for a job. live in. she is filipina, single, and a hard worker. she is requesting 1800 a month, 1 trip home a year, fridays off, all major holidays off, her visa will need to be sponsored which is 5000 dirham, then other exspenses like medical.


----------



## soonerindubai

bigdave said:


> my maid has a friend that is looking for a job. live in. she is filipina, single, and a hard worker. she is requesting 1800 a month, 1 trip home a year, fridays off, all major holidays off, her visa will need to be sponsored which is 5000 dirham, then other exspenses like medical.


Is she is Dubai? Can me and my wife meet her?

thanks
My mobile # is 050-850-4318.

thanks


----------



## bigdave

soonerindubai said:


> Is she is Dubai? Can me and my wife meet her?
> 
> thanks
> My mobile # is 050-850-4318.
> 
> thanks


yes she is in dubai. she is on my side of town. green community. I will give my maid your number so she can txt it to the other maid. yes you can meet her. when would you like to meet her, and what part of town do you live?


----------



## soonerindubai

bigdave said:


> yes she is in dubai. she is on my side of town. green community. I will give my maid your number so she can txt it to the other maid. yes you can meet her. when would you like to meet her, and what part of town do you live?


we live in Palm Jumeirah. And can meet possibly today or later this week.


----------



## bigdave

soonerindubai said:


> we live in Palm Jumeirah. And can meet possibly today or later this week.


ok my maid is contacting mirza right now so she should be contacting you soon. she is going to tell you david said to call. My maids name is noreen so shemight mention that. hope it works out for you.


----------

